# Anagrams...



## Toad (Apr 24, 2010)

So yeh, I love anagrams and thought it'd be cool to have a thread to share our favourite ones...

Double points if they're cube related


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 24, 2010)

Justin Timberlake - I'm a jerk, but listen.
Toad - Dota


----------



## Toad (Apr 24, 2010)

Maarten = Mean Rat.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 24, 2010)

mother in law = woman hitler


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 24, 2010)

The assassination of President Abraham Lincoln:

A pistol in an actor's rebel hands; A fine man is shot.


----------



## Toad (Apr 24, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> mother in law = woman hitler





Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> The assassination of President Abraham Lincoln:
> 
> A pistol in an actor's rebel hands; A fine man is shot.



Oh wow. They're both epic!!


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 24, 2010)

-Louis Friend
Iron Sulfide

-Hester Mofet
The rest of me

Credit to The Silence of The Lambs.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 24, 2010)

Bob Marley - Marble Boy


----------



## cuBerBruce (Apr 24, 2010)

Bruce = cuber


----------



## Toad (Apr 24, 2010)

cuBerBruce said:


> Bruce = cuber



Now I feel really thick for not noticing this in your username before...


----------



## dbax0999 (Apr 24, 2010)

Tom Marvolo Riddle - I am Lord Voldemort


----------



## Feryll (Apr 24, 2010)

http://www.anagramgenius.com/ag.html


----------



## Tyrannous (Apr 24, 2010)

dbax0999 said:


> Tom Marvolo Riddle - I am Lord Voldemort



i lolled


----------



## Forte (Apr 24, 2010)

Chester Lian = sh*t cleaner


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 24, 2010)

Forte said:


> Chester Lian = sh*t cleaner



Forte Shinko = ...well,
http://wordsmith.org/anagram/anagram.cgi?anagram=forte+shinko&t=1000&a=n
See #2.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 24, 2010)

Women - Kitchen


----------



## Toad (Apr 24, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> Women - Kitchen



You sir, are a genius. Thanks.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 24, 2010)

David Woner - Wonder Diva

...


----------



## Toad (Apr 25, 2010)

Erik Akkersdijk = Err I'm not even gonna try with that many Ks in there...


----------



## Anthony (Apr 25, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > Women - Kitchen
> ...



I thought that was rather obvious.

Anyway, I like..

George Bush - He bugs Gore.
Election Results - Lies! Let's recount.
President Clinton of the USA - To copulate, he finds interns.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 25, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Erik Akkersdijk = Err I'm not even gonna try with that many Ks in there...



http://wordsmith.org/anagram/anagram.cgi?anagram=Erik+Akkersdijk&t=1000

4th one down. I lol'd.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 25, 2010)

aronpm said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Erik Akkersdijk = Err I'm not even gonna try with that many Ks in there...
> ...



Yeah, I saw that too, but it doesn't quite work.


----------



## Feryll (Apr 25, 2010)

Lucas Garron, change your last name to Garrone now, so you can have the "Granola curse"!
Also, if Patrick Kelly didn't have an R in his name, he'd be a "talky pickle"


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 25, 2010)

David Lechuga - Lava Chug Died


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 25, 2010)

Dan Cohen - Canned OH


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 25, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Lucas Garron, change your last name to Garrone now, so you can have the "Granola curse"!
> Also, if Patrick Kelly didn't have an R in his name, he'd be a "talky pickle"


I'm happy with "Lunar Cargos."


----------



## Anthony (Apr 25, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> Dan Cohen - Canned OH



[4/24/2010 11:42:45 PM] Justin Jaffray: Daniel Cohen = Enhanced Oil


----------



## qqwref (Apr 25, 2010)

I had a whole bunch of pretty good ones for my name... some of my favorites were Big Helical Totem, Might Bite a Cello, Eight Mile Cab Lot, and Big Coital Helmet.


----------



## Tyrannous (Apr 25, 2010)

for my name i got 'A retarding Lions vino' which i thought was pretty cool lol


----------



## VP7 (Apr 25, 2010)

speedsolving = OLD SEVEN PIGS
anagram = nag a ram

eastsheen cubes = eat bush essence
mountain dew - eat mound win


----------



## Tyrannous (Apr 25, 2010)

this thread is lame = hitler is a shed atm


----------



## qqwref (Apr 25, 2010)

There were some pretty weird ones mentioned earlier in the chat...
Rowe Hessler = Lesser Whore
David Woner = Wonder Diva
Edouard Chambon = Cum on Headboard
Michael Jackson = MJ Inhales a ****
The Detectives = Detect Thieves
Arnaud van Galen = Anal Ravaged Nun
Shelley = Hell Yes


----------



## Rayne (Apr 25, 2010)

Dormitory = Dirty Room
Not mine btw


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 25, 2010)

Tim Reynolds = I mostly nerd


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 26, 2010)

Me = Get This G Woman


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 26, 2010)

Joe Biden - I need job.


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 26, 2010)

My name doesn't anagram well.

But my real name = wet math.


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 26, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> My name doesn't anagram well.
> 
> But my real name = wet math.



Matt Hew?


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 26, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > My name doesn't anagram well.
> ...



It's just my first name--Matthew.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 27, 2010)

Stack Mat = Smack tat.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 27, 2010)

My full name = Dividable Eureka


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 27, 2010)

Dan Harris
Drain Rash


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 27, 2010)

Canada = A Can Ad
President Bush = Deep **** burns


----------



## andyt1992 (Apr 27, 2010)

Andrew Thomond - Wrath Demon Don - why is my name evil when anagrammed>


----------



## Edward (Apr 27, 2010)

Hai Ben

Bai Hen


----------



## Feryll (Apr 27, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> My full name = Dividable Eureka



You are Erik David Bleaue or something? lol


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 27, 2010)

Jackson Warley = Jaywalk Censor


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 27, 2010)

lol#3


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 27, 2010)

miniGOINGS AKA Goins = Gaining Amigos Oinks
Matthew Goings AKA Goins = A Awakening Ghost Got Mis
Matthew Goings is GOINS!!! = A Egg Hinting Moist Sows!!!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 27, 2010)

lolgrammar

Those should be "an" if it was to make sense.

I like 'em though.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 27, 2010)

iasimp = ma i pis


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 27, 2010)

Debit card = Bad credit


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 27, 2010)

I am not anarhoobix cube faker = Anorexia tambourine fob hack

Conversation = Voices Rant On

Eleven plus two = Twelve plus one

Rubiks cube = Bruise buck

Stackmat timer = Meat rack mitts

www dot cube for you dot com = Codeword butt woof cow yum

Robert Yau = Auto berry = You're Bart


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 27, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> Dan Cohen - Canned OH




MOAR LIEK CANNED HO AMIRITE?


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 27, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Cohen - Canned OH
> ...



I do love me some ho in a can. Thats the best kind of ho. Kinda like pineapple chunks.


----------



## Athefre (Apr 27, 2010)

Athefre - Feather


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 27, 2010)

First and Last name:
A Jam En I Ms Up


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 27, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach:

Char venom hazard.

Lolwut.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 27, 2010)

Feryll said:


> 99aceofspades99 said:
> 
> 
> > My full name = Dividable Eureka
> ...


Yea Erik David LeBeau
It's french


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 27, 2010)

Tomas A. Macadam = A Madam Scam Oat (plus another 1094 of those, and that's without obscure words)

Internet Anagram Server = I Rearrangement Servant (brilliant!)

megaminxwin = Mega Minx Win (lolwut? let's try that again)

megaminxwin = Name Wing Mix (sounds like a recipe for a cake or something)

Something = Get Him Son (pure win)


----------



## Feryll (Apr 27, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > 99aceofspades99 said:
> ...



Only a French name could have so many vowels. Atleast give me points for trying  From my one year of French, it means "The beautiful"?


----------

